# NEW TO THIS AND NEED SOME HELP



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

PLEASE HELP ME ???

Ok so i have a snake and bought a feeder rat for him, and he didnt want it. so we put it in its own cage and have been feeding it. AND NOW its a pet cause it is a she and she gave birth to 8 babies this morning but one was still born. i called a pet store cause i had now idea what to do when i saw her eating the dead one, 

so first is that normal for a mom to eat their dead babies? 

she seems to know what shes doing ok she is clam an feeding them now. 

and if there is anymore info anyone has up me please send it to me. 

Thanks 
Stephany ???


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

If the baby was a stillborn then she was probably just cleaning up. Rats will often eat the dead body to keep it from decaying and attracting predators. I think it's pretty normal and you shouldn't be worried. What are you housing her and the babies in? What kind of bedding or nesting material do you have?

Also..What kinda snake do you have?! We have a Ball Python named Gogo.


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

we have a ball python named sneaky snake. shes in a huge cage with aspen bedding. an i lil house to get in


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool! Gogo is a Normal but has pretty markings. We have a little hide for him too. Hes always in it. we use Unprinted newspaper for our tank. we used to use aspen. It was more messy and gogo doesn't care what his bedding is lol.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Tehres a sticky under accidental litters, Ill move your post there for replies. The sticky is a great place to start. Its also normal for her to eat the stil borns.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It's totally normal for her to eat the stillborns. Read that sticky, and ask questions if you need


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

just lost the runt of the liter. so now i have 5 girls and 1BOY.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw, adorable eepers! Glad that most made it

How the lovelies doing?


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

It is normal for mothers to eat still borns. It sounds gross but they eat the still born to replenish nutrients they may have lost during pregnancy and birth. (mammals do this with placentas as well).


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

Soybean said:


> It is normal for mothers to eat still borns. It sounds gross but they eat the still born to replenish nutrients they may have lost during pregnancy and birth. (mammals do this with placentas as well).


oh well that makes since!


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

Kinsey said:


> Aw, adorable eepers! Glad that most made it
> 
> How the lovelies doing?


the 6 are doing great a week and a day old today! 5 are all black and 1 has a black head and white body, and their all fuzzy.


----------

